# A few T's from my collection



## woodsman (Apr 30, 2012)

As Im a new member Id thought Id post some pics of my passion....... Spiders!

_Phlogius_ sp. 'Goliath'




_Phlogius strenuus








Selenotypus _sp. 2




_Selenotypus _sp. 3


----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 30, 2012)

Welcome Woodsman, nice T's you have there. I have 2 gemfields a Rubisetta and northern feather leg but nowhere near as big as yours.


----------



## woodsman (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks R3ptilian, Im growing up a fair few slings and a bunch of the sp. you mentioned. My northern form plumipes (feather legs) have mostly all moulted to around 50mm and the P.rubiseta are accelerating into growth.... only 35mm though but they will catch upto the plumipes within they next few months.


----------



## ingie (Apr 30, 2012)

They look fantastic!!!! Want


----------



## Radar (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice t's - I tried to put up a video of my stents mating last night but APS wasn't having any of it :lol:. Ah well. I was getting a reasonable collection up but lost many around xmas time unfortunately - it's good to see some nice mature animals.


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 30, 2012)

SWEET! Love tarantulas but i'm not allowed :cry:


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 30, 2012)

The third one looks friendly... :shock:

I really dislike spiders.


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 30, 2012)

Joshua, it's only smiling and giving you a high 5!


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Apr 30, 2012)

You mean high 4?


----------



## Manda1032 (Apr 30, 2012)

oh alright... Mr technical pants LOL


----------



## ScalyMung (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Kev,
They sure do look fantastic in real life pretty cool colection you have there, don't forget to get a photo of your first snake bite soon as well
Cheers Deano
PS The wife like the 'T' that I got off you today she said 'it's very pretty'


----------



## woodsman (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice one glad you both like it Deano.

And yeah thanks, Im pretty stoked with the little bredli.



Manda1032 said:


> SWEET! Love tarantulas but i'm not allowed :cry:



A bit strange how a 31yo isnt allowed to do something


----------

